
Web 3.0: When Web Sites Become Web Services - danielha
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/web_30_when_web_sites_become_web_services.php
======
ericwaller
Hopefully the concept of the web as a data source will push more content
creators toward open content licenses (or at least more openness toward their
content), even making it a requirement for those who wish to be competitive at
all. Of course people will still sell things to make money, but this will just
mean the products will have to be that much cooler.

